# Brian Wilson w/ Jeff Beck - Toronto



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Performing at Sony Center on Oct 26, 2013


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd love to shoot that one Scott!!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Does Jeff Beck have an OFF button? It seems as though he's touring constantly. Not that I'm complaining.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noman said:


> I'd love to shoot that one Scott!!


Should be an interesting show to say the least. I may have to trump you on that. Its not listed right now anyway. We will see what happens. It will be one of us


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Should be an interesting show to say the least. I may have to trump you on that. Its not listed right now anyway. We will see what happens. It will be one of us


I'll go as your date! I can rock a dress........


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

noman said:


> I'll go as your date! I can rock a dress........


If that goes down.....we want pics of Noman posted here ASAP.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tickets on sale this Friday - $65 - $188


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd pay money to hear Beck do _Don't Worry, Baby_.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'd pay money to hear Beck do _Don't Worry, Baby_.


you'll have to pay me money to hear Brian Wilson do it.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Meet and greet with photo/sound check/ticket in the first 5 rows for $495 here:

https://vipnation.com/tours/brian-wilson-and-jeff-beck/2013/b29b7ed36098cca2f24fb631de44adc8VwV5AFV%3D/dce378c2861604b3413ab5d004ee7081VwL3ZGpv


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm VERY excited for this concert. Beck working with the Brian Wilson songbook.......crazy good.

+1 for Don't Worry Baby.......and.....In My Room


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Meet and greet with photo/sound check/ticket in the first 5 rows for $495 here:
> 
> https://vipnation.com/tours/brian-w...AFV=/dce378c2861604b3413ab5d004ee7081VwL3ZGpv


Those meet-n-greet things are an interesting phenomenon, and revenue generator, that has crept into concerts. About 6 years ago, a buddy from another forum was coming through town, teching for Sheryl Crow's band. He invited myself, my wife and sister, and Tim Larwill (Retro-Sonic) to come by before the show, and he'd show us around, and introduce us to people. Tim was anxious to let Peter Stroud demo the new improved Retro-Sonic CE-1 clone during sound check, hoping for an endorsement (sadly, Peter liked his Moolon more), and I had a couple goofy pedals for my buddy to try out too. So, we're there for the sound check, but my buddy requests that we stand way off to the side of the stage, where the crew and equipment cases are. Why? Because there were about 50 people who had paid $500 to come for the sound check, sit in the first couple rows and get their picture taken with Sheryl, and it would have been looked at askance had they seen a bunch of folks getting the same treatment for free.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I only ever did the meet and greet thing once, with Steve Vai and it was nowhere near the charge you get on some of these bands and artists. We actually got to sit down and talk with the man for like 40 minutes, got to play his main guitar EVO, got to take as many pictures as we wanted. When I read about some of these meet and greets it sounds deflating in many cases. I got all the questions answered that I wanted from Vai, the Zappa years etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I only ever did the meet and greet thing once, with Steve Vai and it was nowhere near the charge you get on some of these bands and artists. We actually got to sit down and talk with the man for like 40 minutes, got to play his main guitar EVO, got to take as many pictures as we wanted. When I read about some of these meet and greets it sounds deflating in many cases. I got all the questions answered that I wanted from Vai, the Zappa years etc.


File me under _VERY_ envious.

In some respects, it is sort of what you'd expect, though, from a guy like him and the folks who would go to his shows.


----------

